# NEW STARTER - got Sterling check certificate - no feedback from UBER EATS



## Brightoner

Hi, I have received a certificate from Sterling over two weeks ago (so UBER did I presume?) and I have not heard from UBER since, whilst the instruction says to wait now. I would be grateful, if someone could advise a new starter what is the approximate time of that awaiting time or there is maybe something else I should do? Thank you in advance people!


----------



## Uber's Guber

Here in the states, Uber uses a background service provider known as Checkr. Checkr & Uber always clears my shit in about a day, but others here have complained about longer wait times, usually having to do with information coming from certain backward counties that deal in paper lookups rather than electronic filings. After it’s forwarded to Uber, Uber then puts a team of monkeys on it if there’s any red flags that require a determination, creating further delays that can last weeks, and Uber refuses to update the driver-in-waiting while all that bullshit is going on.
Hopefully, Sterling found no discrepancies in your background and you can be cleared to drive sooner rather than later.


----------



## TobyD

I disagree with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


----------

